# Sticky Film...



## elshadows (Oct 13, 2020)

Hey everyone,

I developed two rolls of Tmax 400 B&W with a fresh batch of Cinestill Df96 Monobath. Everything went smoothly until it was time to archive. I can see a thin layer of residue on the negatives, and they won't slide smoothly into the sleeves.I rinsed the developing tank thoroughly after the dev time was up, squeegeed and let them dry hanging for 24 hrs. Is there a solution to clean these negatives?

Thank you!


----------



## webestang64 (Oct 13, 2020)

After development did you wash the film for at least 20-30 min in running water? And then after wash you need to use Photo-Flo, no streaks and you do not have to squeegee.
Photo-Flo.....
Kodak Photo-Flo 200 Solution (16 oz)

Some peeps use a drop or two of very mild dishwashing liquid in water instead of Photo-Flo.


----------



## C. M (Oct 14, 2020)

what kind of water were you using for the final rinse?  Hard water will cause more issues. 

I also dont believe the cinestill monobath is really meant for long term negative usage despite what they say.


----------

